# Search Function



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

For some reason, when I use the search function on Tapatalk on my phone the search result that come up are the most recent which is good. If I do a search from my desktop the top results are from many years ago. Is there any way to make the desktop search so it shows the more recent threads first like the Tapatalk app does?


----------



## tombg14 (Jul 4, 2007)

After the search has been run, do you see an indicator on the right side near the top of the screen that says "sort by"? If you see that, you can change the search results from 'most relevant' to 'most recent.' I don't know why the default is 'most relevant' or if there is a way to make 'most recent' the default, but the 'most relevant' default pulls up a lot of old threads


----------



## dirty (Nov 11, 2004)

On the subject of search results, is there an option to just show each thread one time? It's kind of annoying to be searching for something and seeing every post in a thread show up separately, often right next to each other. I am not seeing how to do that, but maybe I am missing something.


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

tombg14 said:


> After the search has been run, do you see an indicator on the right side near the top of the screen that says "sort by"? If you see that, you can change the search results from 'most relevant' to 'most recent.' I don't know why the default is 'most relevant' or if there is a way to make 'most recent' the default, but the 'most relevant' default pulls up a lot of old threads


There you go! Thanks!


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

yes, that, BUT, this search engine now is way less efficient than the one before (if you knew how to use it) and I found that searching on google (adding saxontheweb) returns me often more precise searche actions


----------



## eyeabee (May 8, 2013)

Yes, this has been my experience too - Googling with “saxontheweb” is far more successful.


----------



## tombg14 (Jul 4, 2007)

dirty said:


> On the subject of search results, is there an option to just show each thread one time? It's kind of annoying to be searching for something and seeing every post in a thread show up separately, often right next to each other. I am not seeing how to do that, but maybe I am missing something.


Yep, I've noticed the same thing and it's definitely frustrating. I don't see that there is currently any way to filter or change that from the user's end


----------



## dirty (Nov 11, 2004)

if you explicitly include `site:saxontheweb.net` in your Google search, it will just search this site. I have been using that instead of the built in search here, but it would be nice to be able to use the search bar instead of going to google.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Yes, it would be nice !



For years I have been searching for others and inviting people to search but this search engine has beaten my efforts


----------

